# Nag Champa!



## LisaAnne (Jan 26, 2016)

I have a bottle from wsp, I purchased because of the great reviews. Please tell me if it mellows in soap, I can't stand the smell of it. Believe me I enjoyed the 70s and all it had to offer. But, this pungent, smoky, wood burning smell is not something I can imagine washing with. Am I alone on this?

Sorry, I'm learning how to navigate this sight and this discussion has already come up.


----------



## KristaY (Jan 26, 2016)

I don't have WSP's version (yet!) but I have 2 others. I think from Peak and BB. I've used both and love them. If you aren't happy with it OOB make a 1 lb test batch at 0.5oz ppo then see what you think about it after cure. Don't bother trying any color as it will D/C med to dark brown (my others do anyway).

I know this is Navigator's favorite so hopefully she'll come along with more details on it.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 26, 2016)

We (The Admirable Lady and I) refer to the one soap that I made with it as "The Hippy Soap".

I can see why people would like it, but I think it is not a universally loved scent.


----------



## LisaAnne (Jan 26, 2016)

Thank you KristY, I will try that. Every time I think I will try it I smell it and just put it away. 

Yes ! Efficacious gentleman. Macrame, tye dye, halter tops and nag champa.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jan 26, 2016)

I have also yet to receive the nag champa from WSP. However, I've received soaps with that scent, smelled it on people, and smelled the incense before. Its not a smell that I would want to wash with at all but, there exists a sizable niche for it. It really does scream "hippy" to me.

I don't dislike the scent per say. Its just not something I'd want to lather up with. Maybe for a hand soap but, not for the whole body. From the ones I've smelled its quite a strong scent.


----------



## LisaAnne (Jan 26, 2016)

It's very strong. Now I'm determined to use it.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 26, 2016)

I agree.  Someone sent me a sample of WSP Nag Champa and oh lord.  I did care for it.  I also got a soap with the fragrance and it's just not my type at all.   I like Dragon's Blood and don't mind Patchouli but to use them on my whole body, nope.  I might make a very small batch to see if it grows on me after some time.


----------



## navigator9 (Jan 26, 2016)

Nag Champa is one of those love it or hate it fragrances, like patchouli. I'm a lover. And WSP's is the best, according to many of us who do love it. Here's a suggestion. I've posted here about how I turn my empty FO bottles upside down on a paper towel to get every last drop out of them, and then put the paper towels in drawers, closets, etc. I usually try to keep florals to one towel, fruity scents, earthy scents to their own. Well, once I had a bottle of NC and a bottle of lavender next to each other on one paper towel. Strange bedfellows, I thought, but when I smelled the combo, it was heavenly! So if you find that you really can't stand it, try blending it, and see if you like it any better. I have customers who only want Nag Champa, nothing else. "Mmmm....Nag!" they say, breathing deeply with a smile on their face. Not you, huh?


----------



## LisaAnne (Jan 26, 2016)

Mmmm....Nag!" they say, breathing deeply with a smile on their face. Not you, huh?

__________________
LOL! No, but now somehow  I wish I loved it. Thanks, will try the Lavender .


----------



## traderbren (Jan 26, 2016)

While we are still snowed in I was planning to make a bastile with NG's Nag Champa. Now I'm intrigued to see if it smells like a hippie commune when I'm done!

I DO have some lavender FO. I might save a few drops of each and try it in a wax melt.


----------



## KristaY (Jan 26, 2016)

Definitely hippie soap! People that shop in marijuana dispensaries tell me this is the incense they usually burn. I actually have a novelty hippie line that includes NC, patch, dragon's blood and Mary Jane (Peak's marijuana scent, lol). I use them solo or blended and people that love those scents can't get enough. One of my hubby's good friends is a Woodstock throwback (he was born a decade too late to have actually been there) and wants nothing but NC. So there really is a lover for any scent.

Thanks for the tip on the lavender blend, Nav. I'm going to give it a try. I made gardenia blended with patch last year for a friend of my mom's and I was surprised at how much I enjoyed it. Sometimes seemingly oddball pairings turn out great.


----------



## commoncenz (Jan 26, 2016)

OK, You've all got me intrigued about Nag and Patch .... two scents I figured I'd never use. However, now  that I've started selling (the "hobby" was getting expensive), I guess it's not "all" about me, eh?


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 26, 2016)

navigator9 said:


> I turn my empty FO bottles upside down on a paper towel to get every last drop out of them, and then put the paper towels in drawers, closets, etc. I usually try to keep florals to one towel, fruity scents, earthy scents to their own.


 
What a clever idea! I just leave the bottles open around the house, and eventually I through away the little plastic bottles and put the little glass bottles in a drawer.


----------



## TBandCW (Jan 26, 2016)

We used to have Nag Champa candles that sold well, but my hubby couldn't stand the smell so we stopped making it.  He said that's the beauty of owning the business, he doesn't need to keep it if he doesn't like it!   

Now we do make soap and candles with patchouli and they sell great!  We call the candle "Dirty Hippie"!  Soap is just called Patchouli.


----------



## joellcox (Feb 17, 2016)

WSP's Nag Champa smells a lot like the incense. I like it and it sticks very well. 

BB's smells strongly of anise. I have a bottle, but I haven't used it and not sure if I will.


----------



## navigator9 (Feb 17, 2016)

Nag Champa blends very nicely with lavender, as I discovered when they shared a paper towel when I was draining my FO bottles for their very last droplets. Just in case you don't like your NC straight up.


----------



## BusyHands (Feb 17, 2016)

I needed a good laugh today and you all have done it for me!!! . I love patchouli & my mom can't stand it! LOL. I blend it with Pink grapefruit. I thought I had ordered the NC, ( was ordering because of the other thread) but ordered the wrong thing!! I ordered Nama FO, it's smells like something one would use in a cold/flu soap. Like Vicks Vapor Rub or Something.


----------



## nsmar4211 (Feb 18, 2016)

I'm going to be forced into making this one due to popular request, glad to see someone giving an opinion on a supplier.

Dragon's Blood I love, sandalwood I'm good, nag champa will not be coming in the house if it's anything like the one sample I got....


----------



## LisaAnne (Feb 18, 2016)

I've tried to love it, I thought with time maybe.  I even separated it from my other soaps. No mingling with nag champa.


----------



## BusyHands (Feb 18, 2016)

I have to try it. I actually saw a candle scented with it this morning, that put a big smile on my face having read this thread. So I ordered some today. It must be a big hit. I looked on BB's website first, but they were sold out until March 11th.


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Feb 18, 2016)

Last year, I ordered a big bottle of Nag Champa (BB) because of a request.  My tester smelled horrid (rancid gasoline) for the duration of the cure.  In the end, there was a faint anise scent left (not offensive but meh).  I left the bottle alone until last weekend.

I was making few blends.  I ended up blending FB Karma and BB Nag Champa 1:1, and Karma/Nag champa/BB Smoky Patchouli 2:1:1.  Both blends ended up smelling so nice, much better than the individual parts.  If the scents hold, I'll end up making a larger batch of one or both blends.  They haven't changed at all so far but it's only been few days.  

I'll post all the karma blends under the FB post after they cure.


----------



## mechanolatry (Oct 11, 2016)

I've used WSP's Nag Champa and it sells out. Maybe it's popular in my area? I dunno, I like the way it smells. Exactly like the incense.


----------

